# Library_Cat - MBTI Type Questionnaire



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

I have seen this questionnaire floating around this page for a while now, and finally decided to fill it out.
*
0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. *

Perhaps. I am currently home relaxing a bit after a long day at work, just after a visit to the gym. There might be some endorphins running through my brain, but this is probably balanced out by the fact that I recently have been coming out of a long period of depression, and am numb about most things. 
I’m not sure how sex is supposed to affect my answers to any noticeable degree, but I am female.

Some additional information- I have tested as an INTJ my entire life, and I am quite sure that this is correct; I do, however, think it is possible that I am an INFJ, or at least that I switch back and forth between the two, as I relate well to all of the INFJs I have met. Is it possible to switch back and forth frequently? It may just be that my N and T functions combine to allow me to simulate F, because I often feel that I have to think about what I should feel in a given situation before I actually feel that emotion. (Looking back on that sentence, my use of the word “feel” to describe how I have to think about emotions is quite comical.)
*
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. *








This is a nice image. I like the silhouette effect, and the movement captured in the birds’ wings. The subject is a stereotypical image of some sort of paradise vacation, so while it is beautiful, it does not cause much emotional impact for me. I have seen many like it.
I do think it is interesting how the birds are the focus of the image, despite mostly being in shadow, which would usually be used to obscure objects in pictures. If one were to analyze symbols in the picture, which I have a tendency to do (when I have time; English teachers love me. I do it simply for fun, on the off chance that I will make new connections), one would probably associate the flight of the birds with the “freedom” from daily life that vacations, particularly to the beach, are supposed to (and often do) bring.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions? *
My initial thought would be curiosity about what had caused the problem. I would calmly brainstorm, based on my observations of the car’s behavior. Since I have not yet had much experience diagnosing problems with cars, I would likely not know what had actually just happened, so my next action would be to ask other people in the car what they thought might have happened, and then if none of us collectively could fix the problem on our own, I would call AAA. Of course, this is how I would be able to interact with most of my friends, who I choose carefully. If the people in the group began to get emotional, however, I would probably just want to remove myself from the situation, and stop reacting to what anyone said/let someone else take over, meanwhile, gritting my teeth at how long they were going to make the process take by their inefficient, ineffective behavior. I would be amused (dark humor is my thing) at how their emotions were caused by a worry that the car problem would take a long time to fix, but at the same time, would only make the situation worse.


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the after party that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do? *
I’m not really a party person, but I’m not one to say no to others easily, and who am I to rain on their parade? I’d probably go along with them and try to make the best of the situation (hey, who is opposed to free food?) Chances are I’d have a book with me if I didn’t find anyone else at the party who would sit in the corner with me and talk about sci-fi or philosophy or politics, or something else interesting.
I probably wouldn’t trust that the driver wouldn’t drink, so even if they said they weren’t going to drink, I wouldn’t either. (I don’t drink anyway, so this wouldn’t really be an issue for me. I like my brain cells un-pickled, thanks.)
4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? 

I probably wouldn’t say anything at all, unless they were someone I knew would enjoy some friendly debate. I like to listen to other peoples’ perspectives, in case I can learn something new. I also like to inform people of the things I know, which they might not, if they are willing to listen. Between the two of us, we would come to some kind of agreement (even if it is just to disagree), and both of us would learn something new (even if it is just how to counter the other person’s claim in the future). If I opened my mouth to debate with them and it escalated into a big fight, I would probably lose interest in the person as a friend, though I would still treat them nicely as an acquaintance, because I like to surround myself with people who are reasonable/not closed minded/ I can have intelligent conversations with. I don’t like conflict when it goes beyond friendly debate.
* 
5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? *

Generally, when I experience something unexpected that is in direct conflict with something I previously believed, I am curious about what it is that I have missed, and if I discover this new information through reflection, I will change my beliefs, and be glad I have experienced something new.

If I witness something that upsets me (meaning, something I reflect upon and then judge to be wrong; my previous belief, unsurprisingly, holds true), I ruminate a lot, but don’t usually say anything to the person who just did it. Chances are I would come up with a really cynical explanation for why they did what they did.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change? *

In my view, logic is the framework that supports everything else in reality. What I mean by that, is that everything is best approached in a logical manner. Without logic (or, as a human being who is subject to imperfect logic due to unseen bias, reasoning), the world would simply not make any sense to me.

I think compassion is extremely important, so I make an effort to have something nice to say to everyone around me, and I sincerely care about the needs and wishes of those around me, even if I don’t know them very well. This leads to a lot of use of N and T to determine what is the most strategic action for me to take, which will most effectively meet both my needs, and their needs.

Also, I think it is extremely important to analyze issues from all perspectives, so as to form more complete understandings of the causes and possible solutions to the problem. (And as a product of this, to find the solution most likely to appeal to the majority of involved parties.)

Possibly at odds with my previous thoughts in this question... As the Vulcans in Star-Trek put very eloquently, one should prize “the needs of the many over the needs of the few.” While I would love to meet the needs of everyone whenever possible, this is not always the case.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why? *

When I was younger (for the majority of my life) I was well known for being very calm, all the time. I am still very good at keeping my cool, but these days, I’m less genuinely “one with the universe” calm, and more stoic, even if inside I’m screaming (depression really threw me. I’m only starting to get back to where I was)

I’m not sure what most distinguishes me from everyone else, but I do know I am very logical. I’m fairly certain that my reasoning for deciding to be a vegan is not the most common reasoning among other vegans. Wow, to be a minority inside a minority… Haha, I think it's great.

I suppose it’s also unusual that I’m an engineering student who likes to write stories/play an instrument/ generally be artsy.

If I could change something, it might be my tendency to be reluctant to start big projects, and then to be reluctant to stop working on them when they are “good enough” by most anyone else’s standards. I’d also change my tendency to be so hyper-critical of myself and others (but I would only tone it down so I wouldn’t be so cynical, not get rid of it, because it’s useful).
*
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered? *

I think they are often correct, because some part of the brain processes information and puts things together much more quickly than the part of the brain that functions to create conscious thoughts. I usually prefer not to follow these hunches until I have stepped back and analyzed the situation logically, but if I lack adequate time to do this, I am likely to trust my intuition.

I have noticed that my intuition is very often triggered in my interactions with other people, since I seem to use it often so that I can understand others’ motives.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why? *
I am energized by friendly debate (especially when I win, which is usually the case), by reading, by playing my violin, by listening to music (particularly when I discover a new artist I like), and by learning new things which I can easily think of practical applications for. Most of these activities pose the opportunity to release my intellectualism, to be creative, and/or meditate (to a certain degree).
I am drained easily by other peoples’ negative emotions, and their extreme positive emotions. I also get very irritated when I hear people chattering on about trivialities for extended periods of time, especially if they reveal large gaps in their knowledge that they themselves don’t seem to notice.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

ahhhh sounds like INTJ to me. I don't see much Fe... do you see any Fe or Fi in yourself? It seems your much more logical

but don't take my word on it


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Library_Cat said:


> I have seen this questionnaire floating around this page for a while now, and finally decided to fill it out.



May I suggest that you read through this and *bold *your most likely tendencies?

« egocentric, self absorbed, not loyal, not generous, only concerned about those close to them, prone to bitterness, can ignore the rights of others, narcissist, megalomaniac, competitive, controlling, needs to have the upper hand in relationships, vain, materialistic, values individuality over loyalty, not afraid of conflict, would pursue a career that was harmful to others, believes the benefits of freedom outweigh the benefits of attachment, does not value organized religion, does not like to admit making mistakes, quick tempered, not traditional, tactless, blunt, suspicious, makes enemies, wants to be famous, prefers technical careers (law, engineering, medicine), prefers instant gratification, attracted to prestige, manipulative, influenced more by self than others, decisive »


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Ludi said:


> May I suggest that you read through this and *bold *your most likely tendencies?
> 
> « egocentric, self absorbed, not loyal, not generous, only concerned about those close to them, *prone to bitterness*, can ignore the rights of others, narcissist, megalomaniac, *competitive*, controlling, needs to have the upper hand in relationships, vain, materialistic, *values individuality over loyalty*, not afraid of conflict, would pursue a career that was harmful to others, believes the benefits of freedom outweigh the benefits of attachment, does not value organized religion, * does not like to admit making mistakes, quick tempered, not traditional,* tactless, blunt, *suspicious*, makes enemies, wants to be famous, *prefers technical careers (law, engineering, medicine)*, prefers instant gratification, attracted to prestige, manipulative, influenced more by self than others, decisive »


Why, certainly. =)

I almost bolded "does not value organized religion," because I am not extremely religious by the standards of most of the people I know, but I do see good in organized religion (at least, potential good).


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

jjr667 said:


> ahhhh sounds like INTJ to me. I don't see much Fe... do you see any Fe or Fi in yourself? It seems your much more logical
> 
> but don't take my word on it


Hmm, you're probably right; my responses this time seem more in favor of Ti and Te than of F functions. But I do think I have some strong Fe tendencies, if not so much Fi... 

A lot of the questions meant to distinguish between the two (T or F) in the MBTI tests I have taken seemed like they could have been worded differently, so that it would have been easier for me to choose.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Library_Cat said:


> Hmm, you're probably right; my responses this time seem more in favor of Ti and Te than of F functions. But I do think I have some strong Fe tendencies, if not so much Fi...
> 
> A lot of the questions meant to distinguish between the two (T or F) in the MBTI tests I have taken seemed like they could have been worded differently, so that it would have been easier for me to choose.


Huh?
Either it's Ti + Fe or Te + Fi not Ti + Te.
You don't favor both directions.

It's like saying I love my right hand and because of that I love my left hand. (maybe a bad metaphor, but the other one iI was thinking of is more intimate)

You say that you see more Fe than Fi in you? Then you're not INTJ.
INTJ - Ni Te Fi Se


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Library_Cat said:


> I have seen this questionnaire floating around this page for a while now, and finally decided to fill it out.
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Right, you're either an INFP who values logic or an INTP (first choice). You probably value logic so much that you idealize any TE/TI and I think your thinking style is *structural* over object-orientation, which means you're likely either a Ti or Fi user. My third choice will be INFJ, even.


I don't think you're INTJ (And yes, INTJ's can be artsy before I get any paintbrushes up my eyeballs). INTJ would be my fourth candidate.



Acerbusvenator said:


> Huh?
> Either it's Ti + Fe or Te + Fi not Ti + Te.
> You don't favor both directions.
> 
> ...


XD Or you're just becoming a fan of LiquidLight's reasoning and metaphor usages.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Library_Cat said:


> Why, certainly. =)
> 
> I almost bolded "does not value organized religion," because I am not extremely religious by the standards of most of the people I know, but I do see good in organized religion (at least, potential good).


After looking at those bolded traits...and to go along with what Wakachi and Acerbusvenator have said... *INFJ*. They're the most 'NT' of the idealists, which may insinuate *INTJ*.


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> Right, you're either an INFP who values logic or an INTP (first choice). You probably value logic so much that you idealize any TE/TI and I think your thinking style is *structural* over object-orientation, which means you're likely either a Ti or Fi user. My third choice will be INFJ, even.
> 
> 
> I don't think you're INTJ (And yes, INTJ's can be artsy before I get any paintbrushes up my eyeballs). INTJ would be my fourth candidate.
> ...


Thank you for being so thorough! You seem to be good at this typing thing. I think I should look up some of the suggestions you have made, then.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

@Library_Cat

How's the study going along?


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Ludi said:


> @_Library_Cat_
> 
> How's the study going along?


I'm not sure yet. I can see myself in the descriptions I have read about INFJs and of INTPs, and am really not sure which profile fits me better. I think I'm leaning towards INTP, though. From what I have read about INFJs, they seem to rely even more on intuition than I do, without stopping to reason through their understandings as often as I do. What do you think?


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Library_Cat said:


> I'm not sure yet. I can see myself in the descriptions I have read about INFJs and of INTPs, and am really not sure which profile fits me better. I think I'm leaning towards INTP, though. From what I have read about INFJs, they seem to rely even more on intuition than I do, without stopping to reason through their understandings as often as I do. What do you think?












Would you like a glass of something? I can serve you any glass-of-something you like but better make it interesting .


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> Would you like a glass of something? I can serve you any glass-of-something you like but better make it interesting .


Haha, perhaps I should. Let's not make a Pangalactic Gargle Blaster, as I have heard they do awful things to your brain. Perhaps a glass of chocolate almond milk, instead?


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Library_Cat said:


> Haha, perhaps I should. Let's not make a Pangalactic Gargle Blaster, as I have heard they do awful things to your brain. Perhaps a glass of chocolate almond milk, instead?


Do you think "perhaps" is a more NE-oriented term? 

Although your tone of writing sounds more like an FE user.  How did you feel about the random question from nowhere?










Here you go!


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
> 
> In my view, *logic is the framework that supports everything else in reality*. What I mean by that, is that *everything is best approached in a logical manner. Without logic* (or, as a human being who is subject to imperfect logic due to unseen bias, reasoning),* the world would simply not make any sense to me.*
> 
> ...


An INFJ did not write this. An NF did not write this. An NT wrote this. Furthermore, an INTJ did not write this, because this was written by a Ti-dom. An intuitive, not a sensor. INTP.

Seriously, this is a thinker with a heart, for sure, but look what an analytical and strategic approach she takes to human needs. It's awesome that she uses what abilities she has to be attentive the needs of others. And it tells us everything we need to know about her type, in a single response to a single question.

(Just my opinion. I could be mistaken of course, I'm just calling it like I see it. Even if I'm wrong about Ti-dom-ness, there is no doubt this girl is an NT.)


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> An INFJ did not write this. An NF did not write this. An NT wrote this. Furthermore, an INTJ did not write this, because this was written by a Ti-dom. An intuitive, not a sensor. INTP.
> 
> Seriously, this is a thinker with a heart, for sure, but look what an analytical and strategic approach she takes to human needs. It's awesome that she uses what abilities she has to be attentive the needs of others. And it tells us everything we need to know about her type, in a single response to a single question.
> 
> (Just my opinion. I could be mistaken of course, I'm just calling it like I see it. Even if I'm wrong about Ti-dom-ness, there is no doubt this girl is an NT.)


I'm not convinced on TJ because by her reasoning that NJ's will just go on with intuition more so than she, she'll more likely park at a judging function and look at the map first. If I were to describe a TJ, it would be "sharp" because Ni+Fi are more external factor independent.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Library_Cat said:


> I'm not sure yet. I can see myself in the descriptions I have read about INFJs and of INTPs, and am really not sure which profile fits me better. I think I'm leaning towards INTP, though. From what I have read about INFJs, they seem to rely even more on intuition than I do, without stopping to reason through their understandings as often as I do. What do you think?


Yeah. Speaking only for myself, I rely on logic and can use it very well (I have a degree in math, for example), but I do not use it the way you do. It's not my primary thought process. It's much more of an auxiliary function (in the literal sense, not the MBTI sense) to my intuition. My primary thought processes are more spontaneous, well, intuitions. Logic comes into play when problem-solving, such as trying to figure out someone's type. In that case, I use it for process of elimination. It comes naturally to me, it's not something I force, such as when I force myself to make a list of things I have to do (Te), but it's definitely supplementary to my intuitive thought process, which just sort of flows and I feel very comfortable following it where it leads and trusting its conclusions, which are always aware of all the information I already know, until something else comes along and throws a wrench in its conclusions (which also happens often enough here in sleuthing people's types). Anyway, I don't mean to ramble on about myself, just to give you an idea of how an INFJ mind works, for a comparison.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Library_Cat said:


> Haha, perhaps I should. Let's not make a Pangalactic Gargle Blaster, as I have heard they do awful things to your brain. Perhaps a glass of chocolate almond milk, instead?


The formulation of the text marked with blue shows "some" Si

The "I have heard" usually has to do with Si rather than Se.
Se looks at things more in the present and usually more determined.
A more Se oriented answer would be
"Haha, perhaps I should. Let's not make a Pangalactic Gargle Blaster, they do awful things to your brain. Perhaps a glass of chocolate almond milk, instead?"
Talking in the present and not the past like you did.

Also, the fact that you don't speak in such determined way with Si suggests that it isn't stronger than Ne and that one of your top 2 functions is Ne.

Also, your open-ended answer sounds Ne. (marked with red)

I'd say you're definitely an NP and maybe an NTP.
Your enneagram could throw us off a bit too much towards the F types, so if I remove that, then you're definitely an NTP (at least in my eyes) and I assume that you know you're introverted and then it's only INTP left.


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you all for providing your insights! The random question was amusing, and it was interesting to see what you guys could tell about me based on my response. I am satisfied that, with your help, I have accurately determined my type to be INTP.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOO! Bullseye! (That's something my INTP friend would say... kinda)


----------

